# Boris Alexandrovich Tchaikovsky (1925 - 1996)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Soviet composer, no relative of Pyotr, who is said to 'to have followed in his steps' and in those of Modest Mussorgsky.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

